# Braze bracket (for ft derailleur)



## waterman86 (Apr 17, 2005)

I reciently messed up my front derailleur on a ride (the already stripped attatchment bolt striped out compleatly destroying the threads in the process) and when i was removing it i notived that the bracket bolted to my 99 tcr 2r was marred pretty bad. Its bad enough that it prevents me from positioning the derailleur in the correctly, so i need a new one but am not sure where to look. I don't see it on any websites and my LBS guy looked at me like i was crazy when i tried to describe it. If you know where to get one, i would appreciate any info. And if you need a pic to see what i'm talking about let me know and i'll through one up.

Thanks, 
Jeff


----------

